# my new trailer



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

ha, technically it is, just for my bike. we go to the coast 3 to 4 times a year. gulf state park and topsail, both have nice bike paths to the beach. we always have trouble toting chairs, umbrellas, beach towels, cameras, sun screen, snacks, lunch and "beverages" on our bikes. i've been looking at the high dollar bike wagons but the narrow wheels on them would not work to well once you got to the beach on the sand. i recycled some wheels off a hose cart, picked up some used "uni-strut" at work and found an old bread tray. after a couple of hours welding, here's what i got:
















so if you see me riding by on a 1974 model rusty bike with this contraption behind me, you can laugh (hope you do) but just remember, i'm headed to the beach. my wife will be on a new red bike, way out in front or way behind me. lol


----------



## almanah (Aug 5, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

my alternate title was "you might be a ******* if":rotflmao1:


----------



## aja72 (Nov 17, 2009)

Good using of mind. This is look something different & it looks antique.


----------



## etech (Nov 27, 2009)

Good job, Bob.

I like your cart

We love camping at Topsail; and the road to the beach is quite a trek. Been trying to find the time to make a bike cart. Bought a couple wheels(pneumatic) from Harbor Freight and will try to complete my cart by spring.

Thanks for the photos,
Mike


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Ver nice job


----------

